# LGB Morton Salt Switcher



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Something about LGB diesel switchers! The type I am talking about is of the MORTON SALT variety. Anyone have one of these in 4 or 6 wheel? How do they run. Does anyone know what scale they are? Is there an actual prototype?

Thanks in advance

Nate


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

_They are in the area of 1/22.5.
They are one of the best running LGB engines made.
The original was the DRG #50. the rest are repaints etc using the same basic molds.



_


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the oldest 2 axle D&RGW switcher and the newer pennsylvania. 

I had 2 problems with these switchers and easy fixes for them. 

The 2 axle version stalls at low speeds on switch frogs. This is due to the traction tire being on the wheel farthest from the slider. I just swap the axles end to end (do not turn 180 degrees as the gear will be offset). 

Other problem was they are so low that adding the magnet to the bottom allows the engine to bottom out on uncoupling ramps. DO not use the magnet, or do not use uncoupling ramps!! 

Also note the oldest is the best puller, probably due to a weight difference in material used!!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I really like mine. It is the only diesel on my roster.

Click for Photo
[/b][/b] 
It has been converted to battery power. 12V, 1500mah NiMh battery pack, Enhanced Critter Control, and rotary speed setting switch all fit under the hood. The rotary speed setting switch is right behind the horn. Charging jack and power on/off switch have been mounted for easy access on the front of the cab. Turn on the power switch, press the rotary speed switch once, and it accelerates smoothly up to running speed. Lights were changed to LEDs. They are operated by the Critter Control; directional lighting, constant current source. Reed switch for automated station stops hasn't been installed yet (got sidetracked with other projects).


The short time I ran mine on track power, it stalled on my turnouts. Sounds like Dan has the fix for that.

I think the scale fits nicely with 1:22.5 rolling stock. I am pulling cut-down V-dump ore cars with mine.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have the old DRG and a german made SV-both 2 axels versions 
i use lgb turnouts 
neither stalls 

these are incredible engines and great values-the dirve rods should be treated with respect-while not delicate-replacements are not readily available-they are large-1:20 id guess-they are very accurate to the prototype


----------

